# Shepton Mallet in Jan. 2010



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We went this year ,and for anyone going in early 2010 take a good supply of water as the weather was freezing this year and so and all the fresh water taps were frozen except in the gents loo , where some were reaching into a low cupboard to fill their small water contain from a tap in there while others were putting water from the same tap in their thetford toilet containers so they could rinse them out!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't think I will worry about 2110 :lol: 

Thanks for your advise though as i am going in january {2010}.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi tony50

I marshaled the rally at Shepton Show in January 2009 and have to agree that the conditions were far from perfect with the water situation.

However the weather was exceptionally cold -8 degrees if I remember correctly. The show organisers did apologise for the lack of water and have assured us that it will not happen again.

I would also like to reassure members who have either already booked or are thinking of booking that I have been to this show for the last 5 years and we have never had a problem before.

It is perhaps also a good time to remind attendees that it is cold in January and the rally marshals are on duty from early morning until late at night. Therefore if you cannot make it to the show on the day you are booked or if you arrive too late to be sent to our pitch and are put in the organisers holding area until morning PLEASE.............. ring us and let us know, so we are not stood around waiting for you. Our phone numbers will be added to the listing closer to the show date so please make a note of them. Thank you.

EDIT Can you please edit your title to show the correct year :wink:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I would have thought that if traveling at that time of year with a temperature of -8 (which had been the case for several days) it would be sensible to make some forward provision for water. Many members did phone ahead to the marshals asking if water was available and were advised to bring their own. I think I'm also correct in saying that a post was made here on the Wednesday night or Thursday morning giving that advice. Unfortunately even MHF can't control the weather.  

As for anyone rinsing their cassette in the freshwater supply, I certainly didn't see that happening. If I had, the person responsible would have been left in no doubt about my opinion and most probably would have left the freshwater supply with his cassette around his neck. :twisted:


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton Mallet in Jan. 2110*



tony50 said:


> We went this year ,and for anyone going in early 2010 take a good supply of water as the weather was freezing this year and so and all the fresh water taps were frozen except in the gents loo , where some were reaching into a low cupboard to fill their small water contain from a tap in there while others were putting water from the same tap in their thetford toilet containers so they could rinse them out!!


As we always wipe excess food remains away with kitchen paper before washing up etc we use the waste grey water for rinsing out loo.

Motorhomer


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Shepton Mallet 2010*

Thanks to those who responded ,hopefully everyone who is going has got the message- as I intended , I do however realise that one of the Moderators is lucky as he obviously does not have to use the loo as much as me !


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Shepton Mallet 2010*

Hi Jenny I have changed year date as instructed on my 1st post ,sorry about that the date was in a 100 years time but members would probaly have realised they wouldn't be around in 2110


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Tony

I wasn't being picky about you changing the date in the title  

Just that when your post goes off the main page, if anyone was using the site search facility and looking for Shepton Jan 2010, your post would not have come up so they wouldn't have got the information.

Thanks for changing it anyway.


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*Shepton Mallet 2010*

This thread permits me to mention a related issue - " to rough it or not to rough it in order to attend said show ".

We've just comeback from a weekend in the West Country and stayed ( for the 2nd time) at Long Hazel Caravan Park Sparkford. (Its in our MHF Database).

I was chatting to the owner just before we left and he said they had a big attendance for the 2009 show and they will be running a daily coach service again in 2010 - I didn't ask if that was in the daily rate ( currently £18/day). This site is about 12 miles from Shepton - its a good in fact very good all year site , in fact the kind of site I like to go to - 16 A EHU, Hardstanding , Toilet Blocks etc. a few minutes walk from a pub (Sparkford Inn) serving (we can testify from this weekend ) very good food - and it has an all singing all dancing Spar shop at the service station about 20 minutes walk away.

So there - sorry not trying to knock the main rally event - but worth mentioning for those members who prefer the 'softer' style of MH'ing

Harry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I didn't ask if that was in the daily rate ( currently £18/day).


Stretch Limo with complimentary drinks cabinet at that price? :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Shepton Mallet 2010*



Coulstock said:


> This thread permits me to mention a related issue - " to rough it or not to rough it in order to attend said show ".
> 
> We've just comeback from a weekend in the West Country and stayed ( for the 2nd time) at Long Hazel Caravan Park Sparkford. (Its in our MHF Database).
> Harry


We stayed at this site for our first night in the new MH last March and were the only unit on site. The £18 is the daily rate all year and the owner told us on arrival that if we wanted to go to the pub for Sunday lunch then we would have to pay an extra £6 to extend the stay untill 4pm. £40 for a weekend wasn't very attractive.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Telbell said:


> > I didn't ask if that was in the daily rate ( currently £18/day).
> 
> 
> Stretch Limo with complimentary drinks cabinet at that price? :wink:


You do have a point there Telbell at least the show is fairly cheap:

_Arrival day - Thursday £33

Arrival day - Friday onwards £28

Departures must be completed by noon on Monday_

Does no-one else want to join us, we still have space on our pitch at the above bargain prices :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Jenny- can you check dates on Rally Programme Page?
Shows 7/1 to 11/1? Is that right. Midweek? If so I'd be interested


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> Jenny- can you check dates on Rally Programme Page?
> Shows 7/1 to 11/1? Is that right. Midweek? If so I'd be interested


Hi Telbell,

Camping for the show starts on Thursday 7th Jan, the show is actually on Friday 8th Saturday 9th and Sunday 10th, you are allowed to stay on site till 12am Monday 11th January

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Telbell

You did make me panic then, I thought I'd got the dates wrong 8O 8O

The show runs from Fri 8th Jan until Sun 10th Jan but we can camp from Thursday until Monday. I've definitely got the dates right:

http://www.stoneleisure.com/the_outdoor_leisure_show_2/


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

SNAP! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jenny and Jacqui

(Doh....I was looking at the calendar for February....but please don't tell anyone    :wink: )


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I would just like to say that we were at Shepton in Jan.and travelled from Manchester with no problems.We managed to empty the cassette and get water whilst there(we did set off with a full tank though).It was cold yes,but I have been colder in France in November.After all isn't that what MHing is all about,the adventure?
Not going next year because of hospital appointments.
Backaxle


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

backaxle said:


> I would just like to say that we were at Shepton in Jan.and travelled from Manchester with no problems.We managed to empty the cassette and get water whilst there(we did set off with a full tank though).It was cold yes,but I have been colder in France in November.After all isn't that what MHing is all about,the adventure?
> Not going next year because of hospital appointments.
> Backaxle


We were also there in Jan. Had no trouble with emptying cassette or filling with water. But it was really cold. I opened the waste tap so it went straight into a bucket. Got up in morning and everything was totally white with beautiful frost and the top half of me bucket frozen solid!! But I'd be happy for the weather to be the same again in Jan.

Worst part for me was the bl**dy gravel off the parking area, got everywhere.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Do we have any more of you wanting to join us at Shepton :?: we still have plenty of room on our hard standing pitch which is near to every thing  

All electric pitches have now been booked so it will be a non electric pitch if you are joining us there.



Jacquie


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

*shepton mallet 2010*

was at shepton in january loved the frost and cold made going back to the van cosey, we also went with a full tank of water and took full containers with us as we thought there may be problems with water freezing it lasted us the whole weekend and had no problems, will do the same this year. just in case.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all, Patty and I went to Shepton Mallet last January and thoroughly enjoyed it including the cold, we were considering going again this coming January but see the price has suddenly increased, albeit another fiver but I was under the impression that the country was in the middle of a recession,,,,,,,couldn't the organisers have absorbed the increase, or at least tried to reason with Somerset County Council ? Jack, Cornwall


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi everyone

Just a quick reminder that several on the rally list are still showing as unconfirmed, I know everyone is busy at this time of year but don't forget to book your tickets with Stone Leisure.

Club pre-booking closes on 30th Dec. If you want to camp with MHF we do still have plenty of non-electric pitches available.

If you decide to go at the last minute you will be able to pay on the gate and camp in General Camping but not with MHF.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder to get booking if you have not already done so for Shepton
we do have 5unconfirmed on the list. Club pre booking closes on 30th December

bardel
Batch
thedoc
CatherineandSteve
Mollymo



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just a reminder to get booking if you have not already done so for Shepton
> we do have 5 unconfirmed on the list. Club pre booking closes on 30th December
> ...


Hi Jac,

Sorry    Will book this week, Should know better :wink:

Cheers Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Who's booked recently then any of you unconfirmed lot?????????????
and if we have any late comers could you be quick adding yourselves to the rally listy and booking with Stone Leisure booking closes on the 30th December 8O and we have Christmas coming up!!!


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


Could you please all label your vans and yourselves as Jen and I will not have a clue who everybody is else :lol: please print off the MHF Badge and put your user name and christian names on it

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Any of the unconfirmed booked this week then??????????

For those of you that have not been to Shepton before here is a map of our camping area we are the pinky bit where the number 3 is if you click on it you can see it better

Jacquie


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Jacquie

is that the same camping area as last year?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

aldhp21 said:


> Hi Jacquie
> 
> is that the same camping area as last year?
> 
> ...


Yes Alan same place

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just a reminder you only have a week left to book with Stone Leisure if you want to camp with us at Shepton, booking closes on the 30th Dec.

Could the following members please let me know if they are booking or not as you are still showing unconfirmed on the rally list

bardel
thedoc
Batch
Mollymo


Also for those of you that have booked electric please make sure you bring a long hook up cable with you and any spare ones you might have as we may need to join some up to meet the meters.

I would also come full up with water just in case this cold weather lasts as things do tend to freeze up at Shepton. :roll: 



Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Also, There was no shop last january, so make sure you have everything you need


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


For those of you that have not yet booked on line booking is now closed but you can still phone them to book. Stone will be answering the phone on Tuesday & Wednesday of this week. They are not open today Monday.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi 

The following members are on our list to attend this rally but are showing as unconfirmed:

Mollymo
Batch
thedoc
bardel

As Jacquie has said, on-line booking is now closed but you can still pre-book by phone but only until 30th Dec. However if you have now decided not to attend or have already booked and just not confirmed can you please let us know, either by PM or on this thread.

I have attached an information sheet which we would be grateful if all attendees could download and print. Thanks, this saves them getting wet and blown away if we print them and hand them out to you as you arrive 

Look forward to seeing you all at the show.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

We wont be going, too damn cold! but we will be at the next one in the summer!

Peter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Shepton is now CLOSED


Jacquie


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Having just looked at the weather forecast for next week I think it would be timely to remind everyone going to Shepton to arrive with a full tank of water if possible. The cold spell looks set to continue so it's likely that water points will be frozen and collecting fresh water may be difficult. If you're unable to arrive with full tanks make sure you have a supply of bottled water on board for drinking.

Those on hook-up, please also read the "Handout Download document" carefully.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-761426.html#761426

Please plan your use of electricity, we don't want to blow the main feeder cable again like last year, they may decide to charge us next time. Full size domestic electric kettles will cause overload, as will electric heaters with a power greater than 1kw (single bar). Please don't use electric space heating or water heating in your 'van if the rating is greater than 1kw. If in doubt, just ask and we'll try to advise you. The electric points are arranged and fused in groups of five or six so unlike campsite hook-ups, yours won't just trip when you overload it, overloads will cut off five or more units - you may not be very popular.

Please make sure you have plenty of gas (propane please, butane simply won't work). Gas is usually available for sale but you may have to wait for delivery or carry bottles a distance.

If anyone is likely to arrive late please try to let us know. The marshals won't want to be standing around in the freezing cold until late at night, if you let us know in advance we can keep a bit warmer. Those arriving late are usually put into the overnight holding area inside the gate. If you need to access your hook-up, walk down to our pitch and tell the marshals. We can often persuade the gate officials to allow you to drive down to our area if we accompany you.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

gaspode said:


> If anyone is likely to arrive late please try to let us know. The marshals won't want to be standing around in the freezing cold until late at night, if you let us know in advance we can keep a bit warmer. Those arriving late are usually put into the overnight holding area inside the gate. If you need to access your hook-up, walk down to our pitch and tell the marshals. We can often persuade the gate officials to allow you to drive down to our area if we accompany you.


Hi Ken,

we are leaving Aylesbury at about 3:30 on Thursday afternoon so we're hoping to be arriving by 7:00pm. What time does the gate normally shut?

Cheers
Alan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

The gate is manned 24hrs, but usually after 9pm they tend to keep folks in a holding bay till the morning, as Ken says they will sometimes let you come down if one of us comes up to fetch you. Please let us know if you are in the holding bay.

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122, Jen's is 0770 927 3974 if for any reason your not going to make it or you are late arriving please let one of us know.This is for everybody on the rally list.


acquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any body know what the weather is like in the Shepton area at the moment??? I'm still at Southsea and its raining here, hope to be heading to Shepton tomorrow 8O 


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Jaq.....ya gotta PM from the local mole. 

Oops see you already got it.

The forecast is for major snowfall in the next 6 to 12 hours.

A couple of flurries here at C&C Devizes, turned slightly warmer. All the classic signs of forthcoming snow.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well could the local mole post in the morning please as to conditions :lol: 


Jac


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

He probably won't be able to break through the surface to get to his 'puter :-(

You're getting it any second, Jac. And you can see that second dose on the way tomorrow morning:
http://www.raintoday.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> Well could the local mole post in the morning please as to conditions :lol:
> 
> Jac


K  :salute:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Jaquie,

It's not looking good I'm afraid,heavy snow tonight and snow showers tomorrow with temperatures at freezing or below,and then even colder on Thursday.

The motoring organisations have warned not to travel unless absolutely necessary.Check the weather HERE

If the cold snap continues the organisers may have to call off the show,the exhibitors won't be able to get there and neither will we


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

For the latest news about the show check Stone leisure HERE


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes ive checked all Steve and most of the traders will already be there, ive not known Stone cancel a show yet!! still will have to see how it is tomorrow if we manage to get there 8O 


Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> Hi Jaquie,
> 
> It's not looking good I'm afraid,heavy snow tonight and snow showers tomorrow with temperatures at freezing or below,and then even colder on Thursday.
> 
> ...


Don't be such a pessimist.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Don't be such a pessimist.


Are pessimists people who write their name in yellow in the snow?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi jacquie

We are about 20-25 miles away from Shepton. We had rain this afternoon. At 3.30am my 'weather station' recorded -7.4c, 0.3c now
The local TV stations are giving out severe weather warnings for our area 20 - 40cms snow (8 - 16 inches in English!!)
There are probably others who live nearer to Shep. where it is likely to be worse, so they may post later.

I will pm you with my phone no in case you want to phone in the morning

Sheila


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm about 10 miles away from the Showground - heavy snow flurries, but not settling yet... 
Several Motorhome convoys on the A37 earlier, traders heading to the show I guess, they're obviously not expecting the show to be cancelled.

Will post some pics in the morning

Dan


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*shepton*



LadyJ said:


> Any body know what the weather is like in the Shepton area at the moment??? I'm still at Southsea and its raining here, hope to be heading to Shepton tomorrow 8O
> 
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie, I was near to Shepton today and it was bloomin cold,its warmed up a fair bit here near Poole (1830hrs) have just heard its snowing on the M27 and A34


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Shelia. Dan & Chris your all cheering me up no end :roll: :lol: and its now snowing at Southsea  

Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*shepton*

Dont worry Jacquie it will be gone by 10 oclock tomorrow


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: shepton*



Codfinger said:


> Dont worry Jacquie it will be gone by 10 oclock tomorrow


I hope you're right Chris but I have a feeling it ain't going to be quite that simple. :roll: 
We're supposed to be going down there tomorrow to marshall and we've had about 6" fall here in the last two hours - and it's still going strong. 8O
I think getting the 'van out and on the road in the morning could be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*shepton*

Thats odd, I've just gone outside for a look and not a thing still no snow here, a bit nippy with a light NE breeze?????


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We're snowed in and the van's broke down.. looking dodgy for Shepton for us..


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Plenty of snow here in Southampton, constant since around 5pm.
Just have to work out how you fix a plough to the front of a Fiat!!
Got plenty of duck tape and cable straps.
At least in a motorhome we have heat, blankets & food! better stick a shovel in the back as well and some Kendel mint cake for good luck!!

Seems it's mayhem on the A3-M3 & M27 at the moment

As were not comming till Friday afternoon, thinks may improve, but the forcast is more SNOW tomorrrow and possible all week!!

Boomba


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Just looked out the window at 02:00 and lots of snow in Devizes area.

Will report in later.

Regards

chris


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Don't be such a pessimist.


One mans pessimism may be another mans realism :wink:

Can't see the point of adding to the jams when the authorities have advised essential travel only,we are due to arrive on friday and have been looking forward to the show and meeting fellow members,however despite the risk of being labelled a pessimist we will take the advice of the authorities.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-78174.html (latest updates from members)


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Made some low res images with my mobile and uploaded to facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=34753&id=1625567276

Hopefully you will be able to see them. If not will upload some more later when I get back from a walk with Eleanor.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's another pessimist! :roll: 

Our neighbour's drive is much less of an upward slope than ours, and he can get a run at it, but still hasn't got his 4 x 4 out after an hour of digging and sweeping.

What chance would I have in the van, with a 90 degree sharp turn on the slope, and a brick gatepost that I never miss by more than six inches?? 8O 

We were looking forward to seeing you two and the dogs again Steve, but it ain't going to happen I fear. The forecasters say there's no chance of a thaw in the next few days, so it would be stupid to take an unnecessary risk.

Ah well, next time eh!

Dave  


P.S. Haven't had the new van for a week yet . . . that really would be tragic wouldn't it. In the ditch or squashed between two lorries on its first outing. 8O 8O


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be such a pessimist.
> ...


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Came back from Shepton Mallet last night as we took the exhibition unit up.

Pleanty of dealers vans being delivered, water pipes seem to be frozen but water available from the toilets and showers. I suspect that there will be designated water points made available.

A bit of snow on the ground.

This morning at Cornish Farm Taunton, about 30 miles away as the crow flys we have had perhaps, 3 -4 inches of snow, with more to come today and clearing up later and cold overnight.

Will need to repack camper with thick socks and warm clothing instead of smart suits and blazers i suspect LOL so if anyone visits the Van Bitz stand and see's us all dressed like eskimos you'll know why lol (Plenty of hot choccie though)

Eddie (AKA Michael Fish)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly we are not going this year - we really enjoyed last year even though it was -9C on the Friday evening when we arrived!

I have attached three pics from last January - the weather may have been cold but the welcome was really warm! :lol: 

Dave and Lesley


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/travelnews/local/motorways.shtml

There are a lot of problems on the road so go careful


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Well this is one rally marshal who won't be going to Shepton today, couldn't, even if we tried   

We've had about a foot of snow overnight here and it's still snowing!!

LadyJ (Jacquie & John) the other marshal is still in Southsea and with a very dodgy internet connection. I don't know what the snow is like there but the local roads are horrendous with the army being called out to rescue motorists on the A3 and M27. So not promising for her either!!

I'll keep you up to date with any info I get from Stone Leisure as the day goes on.

In the meantime stay safe and warm.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Made some low res images with my mobile and uploaded to facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=34753&id=16255672 76
> 
> Hopefully you will be able to see them. If not will upload some more later when I get back from a walk with Eleanor.


Password needed?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well it looks like we are marooned at Southsea its still snowing here,unless it clears somewhat during the day this is where we are stopping  

If any of you make it to Shepton tomorrow and we are not there to greet you just park yourselves up, oh the joys of camping :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

DJP said:


> > Made some low res images with my mobile and uploaded to facebook:
> >
> > http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=34753&id=16255672 76
> >
> ...


Wasn't sure if it would do that so here are the pics I took:









Outside My Study Window









The Garden Looking at Coff Inn









Looking Up The Drive

Regards

Chris


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Mole reporting from C&C Devizes.

Up to 5 inches of snow laying and still snow coming down. More snow forecast and freezing temperatures to ice up any compacted snow.

My advice....turn over, pull the duvet up and hibernate.

There is a nasty cold wind which is sticking the snow to any vertical surfaces and its not pleasant to be out.

We've got our fingers crossed that our gas and food outlasts the snowfall :roll: 

Still we have got the Three Maggies next door, wonder if we'll get the stripper again :lol: 

We're getting regular rumblings on the roof as the accumulated snow slides off the overcab every 30 minutes or so.

Enjoy your extended stay at Southsea Jaquie shame you ain't got a nice heated shower block like us... :wink: :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We're well and truly stuck at home - van still broke down, can't get it to the garage - too much snow and the garage say the computer they need to find the problem has gone down too.. next week earliest it can be fixed.. regret very much we're not going to make Shepton this time.

Our friend Sweeny is also stuck on his drive which is too steep to get off so they can't go either..

  

Hope everyone who does make it has a great time!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for the Shepton reports. Like Jen and Jac, I have a more immediate problem, like the first 100 metres. No lunch under the patio heater today then .....

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> I have a more immediate problem, like the first 100 metres.


There is still almost no traffic on our main road, although it has been snowploughed at least twice and gritted well. There must be a severe holdup somewhere not far away, as even today there should be more vehicles passing.

Our immediate problem is the first 15 yards, and I have just finished shovelling a couple of tracks so we could (I hope?) get the car up the slope and onto the road if we really had to!

No chance at all of shifting the truck!!

And oh joy of joys . . . . it has just started snowing again, and quite heavily. 8O

Dave

P.S. Smells like bangers and mash for lunch, so the world is suddenly a happier place to be!! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

